# Blast from the Past: Eerie, Indiana



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

"To whom it may concern. If you're reading this document, it means I'm either dead - or disappeared under mysterious circumstances. My name is Marshall Teller. Not long ago I was living in New Jersey just across the river from New York City. It was crowded, polluted, and full of crime. I loved it. But my parents wanted a better life for my sister and me - so we moved to a place so wholesome, so squeaky clean, you could only find it on TV. Unfortunately, nothing could be further from the truth. Sure, my new home town *looks* normal enough, but look again. What's wrong with this picture? The American dream come true, right? Wrong. Nobody believes me, but this is the center of weirdness for the entire planet. Eerie, Indiana. My home sweet home. Still don't believe me? You will."

*Eerie, Indiana* is about thirteen-year-old Marshall Teller (Omri Katz), who has been uprooted from his beloved home town in New Jersey to Eerie, Indiana, which seems at first to be the most normal place in the world. But Marshall soon discovers that there's more to Eerie than meets the eye. 

Underneath the illusion of normality, Eerie is swarming with weird stuff. Women who seal themselves in giant kitchenware, werewolves, even Elvis, who lives on Marshall's paper route. The only person that believes him is his new friend, ten-year-old Simon Holmes (Justin Shenkarow). Together they decide to investigate Eerie's weirdness and keep record of it, in hopes to one day show the world.

Cast:
Julie Condra 
Role: Syndi Marie Pricilla Teller
Mary-Margaret Humes 
Role: Marilyn Teller
Justin Shenkarow 
Role: Simon Holmes
Omri Katz 
Role: Marshall Teller
Jason Marsden 
Role: Dash X (episodes 13-18)
Gregory Itzin 
Role: The Mayor
Francis Guinan 
Role: Edgar Teller 
John Astin
Role: Radford
Archie Hahn
Role: Mr. Radford
Harry Goaz
Role: Sgt. Knight


----------

